# I4D Bright Wheels Vs. Espuma Revolution.



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry for another thread. Going to buy some I4D tyre gloss but before i do......


I need to top on Espuma Revolution.


Ive never actually realised, but bright wheels is a non acidic wheel cleaner. Ive never used it and Im wondering what its like. 


Espuma is great. I use about 1-2 cm in a Handi Sprayer and top the rest with water. Spray on, then pressure wash off. Sometimes negates the requirement to actually clean them properly with a brush but I always do. 


Espuma states the dilution ratio as up to 1-20. Delivered Espuma is £25. Which is a lot considering the amount I go through as its mainly used on company cars and when youve got a mate that uses it like its going out of fassion. 

Bright Wheels is £16 posted, saving me almost a tenner. Ive searched and found some mixed responses. But im not sure if its any good. Oh and Free delivery with other bits and bobs. So even cheaper.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I use Bright Wheels and find it a very effective cleaner for the money. I havent used Espuma for a comparison, but I have had Bilberry and some others in the past and I feel BW is on a par, for the money it is hard to fault imo :thumb:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

I didnt think much to Bilberry.

I always found Espuma had the capability to easily get rid of stubborn yellow brake dust and harsh stubborn carbon marks bilberry could not. I just worry Bright wheels doesnt have that extra bite thats required. I know its only a tenner but it could be a tenner spent elsewhere.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the new "bilberry" is crap :lol: 

if you have used revolution then why dont you try RD50 tyre dressing rather than I4d?

in regards to espuma revo itself i do not know and neither do i bright wheels just my thoughts it would be a good idea to use RD50  its a very versatile dressing


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a gallon of the i4d bright wheels in my garage barely used. 

To be honest I dont think much of it. It's ok on sealed wheels that don't need too much work but to be honest it struggles with any significant muck. 

Much prefer a diluted g101 to suit the task in hand, which works out miles cheaper if your down to the likes of 15:1 rates. 

Brake duster and Turtle Wax Ice are both good but work out a lot more expensive.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Windrunner said:


> I have a gallon of the i4d bright wheels in my garage barely used.
> 
> To be honest I dont think much of it. It's ok on sealed wheels that don't need too much work but to be honest it struggles with any significant muck.
> 
> ...


it depends on how much your having to spray per wheel though if your using large amount of G101 then it probably does not in comparison with Wolfs.

G202 will work out cheaper as i have pointed out on many occassion from espuma, it is double the conc and is cheaper in 5 litre form thn G101 :wall:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> the new "bilberry" is crap :lol:
> 
> if you have used revolution then why dont you try RD50 tyre dressing rather than I4d?
> 
> in regards to espuma revo itself i do not know and neither do i bright wheels just my thoughts it would be a good idea to use RD50  its a very versatile dressing


What?

Im not sure where youre coming from with the Bilberry comment. I dont like it simple as.

I have been using revolution for a year now as its easy to spray on and spray off with a pressure washer. Requires minimal effort when detailing a load of company hacks which is where I mainly use it, its amazing stuff one of my favorite products in fact, but its expensive, so im looking for a cheaper alternative.

TBH Bright wheels may be a good option, as the cars are cleaned every 2 weeks and ive only got to take care of road grime and some brake dust. Never really anything serious.

Im going to try i4d tyre dressing because its a tenner for 1 L. megs gold class is too thick and not that great and Blackfire is too expensive.

I dont want the tyre dressing to be durable. Just so long as it doesnt sling and its easy to apply, and its not like blackfire where it lasts through a hit of espuma revo.

I have "good" products for my own car and ones I maintain in the family. The whole idea of bright wheels is to be economical. Im beginning to think its no good and id be better off with revo again.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> What?
> 
> Im not sure where youre coming from with the Bilberry comment. I dont like it simple as.
> 
> ...


bilberry had two versions an old and a new the new one is by a different manufacturer and is not as good as the original.The original manufacturer still produces it and iirc Very Cherry is the same as the original just renamed and from different traders on here

just because a product is cheaper it might not work any more effectively for you and actually you then waste more time faffing. Just because something is pricey _in comparison_ with another product does not mean you are going to be better off as some of the reviews have slightly pointed out above.

I know matt at I4d is a good guy but i am sorry £10 for a litre of Tyre dressing is pricey RD50 from Espuma is £30 something + VAT and delivery for five litres! so will make some saving over buying five litres of I4D. plus if your already buying stuff from espuma it will work more economically than paying for 2 delivery costs  i know durability is not high on your list but if you dont have to keep re applying it you use less dressing and therefore save some if it is still in an okay condition  blackfire i know is a no no in this situation through cost more than anything.

i never pointed to the durability of RD50 either just it is very flexible in application and where it will provide a good look and protection


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Good point. Thanks. 

I am buying a few other bits and bobs from i4d so thats why I was asking. I might stick with espuma as I know it works and get some RD50 along with it.

Ive used the old and new bilberry also and didnt like either.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> Good point. Thanks.
> 
> I am buying a few other bits and bobs from i4d so thats why I was asking. I might stick with espuma as I know it works and get some RD50 along with it.


In addition to how i rate RD50 on a side note i have done tyres, arches, mirror casings, wiper arms, scuttle panels and all sorts it is very good at what it does in some cases i have sealed over the areas with opti seal just for protection purposes 

oh and i am a former SV Pneu only user and i actually prefer RD50 (peeved by SV's price increases £49 per litre i still have about 300 ml left i have not touched it since buying RD50)....if thats any sort of pointer to what i think about RD50.

I have never heard many complaints in regards to the older bilberry tbh just the new one which most people lets say politely rate as crap.anyhow once my 5litre bilberry is gone its not being replaced because i cba using traders with very cherry and will just switch to revo'


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Dont suppose you know where the best place to get Revo is do you ???


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> Dont suppose you know where the best place to get Revo is do you ???


Espuma Direct or try erm the names gone  somebody remember having a brain dead moment!:wall:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Envy?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ClioToby said:


> Envy?


thats the fella! :lol:


----------

